# My first post from Ubuntu



## din (Nov 9, 2007)

I know this is a childish post !

Anyway I am pretty happy to connect net in Ubuntu (Airtel GPRS) and the first page I am browsing is that of Digit. 

Thanks a lot for all my friends here who encouraged, helped and suggested.

One thing i would like to comment on - I never thought Ubuntu will be this easy and polished !!! This is pretty pretty cool. Everything is fast, installation is pretty easy, configuration is easy and finally help in net is really great (forums n all).

I am going to try things on multimedia now.

I know this is a useless post, so Admin / Mods, please feel free to delete it. NP. I was so excited and thats the reason for this post !

Once again, thank you all.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 9, 2007)

welcome to the world of ubuntu.
enjoy ur stay here.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats Dinakar  Happy Linuxing&Diwali 8) meanwhile wht abt ur debian installs?


----------



## din (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you.

Debian is for the PC. I couldn't plan the trip tes, so it is getting delayed 

Ubuntu, I installed in Laptop. Downloading restricted drivers n stuff now ...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

install java runtime also.and *dont install package "flashplugin-nonfree" instead download flashplayer 9 beta(gtk support much superior) * from  *download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer9_update/flashplayer9_install_linux_100107.tar.gz
then extract and copy "libflashplayer.so" into ur /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ directory and restart ur mozilla/iceweasel or firefox for better support.the above thing needs root user privilage.open nautilus file manager as "gksudo nautilus" and do copying etc.
happy linuxing. 
flash9beta details:
*labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah ubuntu is the best linux distribution i have used till now.
instaling sws is easy.
Njoy ubuntu.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2007)

@Din u using MO or NOP?? Cable or BT??


----------



## din (Nov 9, 2007)

Airtel Mobile Office

SE K550i Mobile Phone

Data Cable


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 9, 2007)

Well done mate.


----------



## din (Nov 10, 2007)

Update

Using Wine I could run Dreamweaver (I am yet to find a decent opensource alternaive for DW, saw Nvu though) in Ubuntu. Only problem I see is - lot os js errors. May be I need to try winetools. Any info ? Or this does not come under Lin / Open source ? If so, I am sorry, please ignore this post.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

if u got $$$,get crossover for Linux.it supports better.


----------



## din (Nov 10, 2007)

Update again

Lil googling always helps. Solved it 

Dreamweaver works perfectly now.

I think I should start checking for alternatives - even though the Wine + DW worked perfectly . I mean not only for DW, but for all apps. Office (open office) is great. LAMP, I am going to try XAMPP (I used it in Win for a long time), IM - pidgin is great. So most things are there. Now I feel somehow I will make the move from Win to Lin completely ! May be not very fast but won't take that long too.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

if u for testing webpages in internet explorer in Linux,use ies4linux:
*www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page


----------



## din (Nov 10, 2007)

Great. Thanks a lot Prakash.

Meantime, I would like to share my experience (if it will help any noobs like me), like how I connected internet, how I enabled multimedia, how I ran DW using wine etc. Will it be of any use for others ? I mean all know these things already ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 10, 2007)

Yay another person from kerala using Ubuntu ! Maybe we should start a cult or something... Ok J/k  ! 



> Install java runtime also.and dont install package "flashplugin-nonfree" instead download flashplayer 9 beta(gtk support much superior



Sigh , I installed the non-free one. Is there a 64 bit version for the flashplayer9 beta.   The How to on Ubuntu  also points to the non-free version =x . Can I install the flashplayer 9 on top of what I have ?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

^remove the "flashplugin-nonfree" from synaptic.then copy the beta flash9 into the said directories.yes u can overwrite.but sometimes the oldplugin will be installed again due to some updates etc.BTW,for 64-bit u need nspluginwrapper for running these 32-bit plugins.do u have that?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL congrats,

can anyone tell me how to configure my USB EV-DO modem in my Ubuntu......?


----------



## Sykora (Nov 10, 2007)

@din : I know a lot of people who would  benefit from knowing how you connected to the internet, that's the most common complaint I get.

If you want alternatives to common windows apps, try the linux alternative project : *www.linuxalt.com. They've got choices for most common programs.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Airtel Mobile Office
> 
> SE K550i Mobile Phone
> 
> Data Cable


k thats very easy then.. 
see the two stickies regarding connecting internet thru gprs in linux..


----------



## din (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, those posts helped me and some small changes, and it is all done


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 10, 2007)

> BTW,for 64-bit u need nspluginwrapper for running these 32-bit plugins.do u have that?


 If I recall correctly I dont think I do cause everyone on ubuntuforums.org says that there is a working application for every 32 bt counterpart =x. But I will check that. I installed the driver fromt he restricted driver manager on boot or so at least I think cause I got the little baloon popup asking me to use it. I have an onboard 6150 on my Asus M2N MX SE.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to Ubuntu,

Can you help me connect my LG C2500 using Airtel GPRS the same way?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> I have an onboard 6150 on my Asus M2N MX SE.


do u have nvidia drivers installed via restricted manager?


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> Welcome to Ubuntu,
> 
> Can you help me connect my LG C2500 using Airtel GPRS the same way?



I followed the instructions from *here*

With small modifications, it worked perfectly for me. Please give a try and post details.

Also, if you are on Ubuntu, use *sudo* instead (as you already know that)


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 11, 2007)

> do u have nvidia drivers installed via restricted manager?



In there it says the drivers are in use so I think I do  .


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

u can verify 3D working by running: Press alt+f2 for run dialogue and enter "glxgears" and make sure gears are rotating smooth.else check in terminal 
"glxinfo |grep render"
^it shud say yes.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 13, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> u can verify 3D working by running: Press alt+f2 for run dialogue and enter "glxgears" and make sure gears are rotating smooth.else check in terminal
> "glxinfo |grep render"
> ^it shud say yes.



Yay ! My gears are running smooth


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 13, 2007)

Sometimes gears run smooth even if direct rendering is disabled.
Use 

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```
to see if direct rendering is enabled.
Also run glxgears in terminal to see the fps.
Running from Alt+F2 doesnt show that.
Alternatively u can open xorg.conf and see if module "dri" is loaded.
You should find it @ /etc/X11/

Regards,
ray


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

^yes.my glxinfo |grep render command too is for looking for direct render=yes or no  
i think he got an on-board nvidia which needs nvidia-restricted manager to install proprietory drivers.anyway "nv" driver may be running for him."dri" shud not be loaded for nvidia 3D drivers.nvidia-glx-new is needed.in /etc/X11/xorg.conf @exx look for section device driver for "nvidia".


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 13, 2007)

glxinfo | grep direct This command gives me direct rendering = Yes . 


```
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Busid		"PCI:0:13:0"
	Option		"AddARGBVisuals"	"True"
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
	Option		"DPMS"
	Horizsync	30-70
	Vertrefresh	50-160
EndSection
```

I have this in my xorg.conf . Is that a Good Thing or a Bad Thing


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2007)

^gr8,u got nvidia drivers installed and configured.
BTW,are u able to browse sites such as *ibnlive.com which extensively uses Flash in ur ubuntu?


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes I can open *ibnlive.com/ and I believe everything is displayed. Theres a little media player too but due to my dial up connection Im not going to even try opening it .


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 14, 2007)

hmmm...you guys are lucky
i am still stuck with unichrome chipset
it can't even play movies nicely
lets see if supports improves in it
so if there any chance of a better driver??


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm,Unichrome.
I remember a friend having a chipset with it and he had Mandriva on it.
It ran quite well AFAICR.
He was even quite impressed about Mandriva(Was his first linux install )
Maybe u should try Mandriva and see.

Regards,
ray


----------



## praka123 (Nov 15, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> hmmm...you guys are lucky
> i am still stuck with unichrome chipset
> it can't even play movies nicely
> lets see if supports improves in it
> so if there any chance of a better driver??


Are baba,leave that !#@$% onboard and get a nvidia card.i have got more bald when i used via mobo  ofcourse openchrome guys are trying even some cards got DRI(3D) support too via openchrome.but...i think its a waste waiting for via to support fully.even i heard their win xp drivers sucks.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Are baba,leave that !#@$% onboard and get a nvidia card.i have got more bald when i used via mobo  ofcourse openchrome guys are trying even some cards got DRI(3D) support too via openchrome.but...i think its a waste waiting for via to support fully.even i heard their win xp drivers sucks.


well for that i need a overhaul
atpresent i have 
Amd athlon 64 3000+
Msi-k8mm-v
1gb DDr ram 400mhz
and the most interesting part
* 300w mercury power supply*
do you think a it can handle a gfx card


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

A new 400W SMPS won't cost you much.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 15, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> A new 400W SMPS won't cost you much.


*Dont read if you are busy*
[offtopic]well i am really short of money these days, damm college, i give almost all of pocket money goes into mobile,petrol & misc stuff( now please don't ask about misc stuff)[/offtopic]
Read this
*Ontopic*
how much a 400w watt psu will cost?
also availability in my city


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

Windows vista sucks.....see this post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73121
also...my explorer hangs for no reason....many games don't work......
I am so dejected....I am going in for UBUNTU.....
can someone post a link for startup?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Ubuntu Help is the place to be.

Start with HOWTO-Install:
*help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation

And then read stuff on Help:
*help.ubuntu.com/community/


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 15, 2007)

^^^
what do you need?
just download ubuntu & install it, simple
so extra queries open a new thread, regarding hardware compatibility
check hardware compatibility LISt(HCL)


[edit]
read this if you get any in stallion error
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508863


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> *Dont read if you are busy*
> [offtopic]well i am really short of money these days, damm college, i give almost all of pocket money goes into mobile,petrol & misc stuff( now please don't ask about misc stuff)[/offtopic]
> Read this
> *Ontopic*
> ...



Abt 500 bucks if im not mistaken,
A friend of mine got a Zebronics one couple of weeks back.

Regards,
ray


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah 500 something. A Zebronics one would do just fine.


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ^^^
> what do you need?
> just download ubuntu & install it, simple
> so extra queries open a new thread, regarding hardware compatibility
> check hardware compatibility LISt(HCL)


things like how to install drivers, any way to run the windows applns in ubuntu? how to login as admin....cos I used the boot from cd version of ubuntu that came with digit long back....I couldn't login as admin....I finally lost interest and quit....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to use a command called sudo (or gksu) to become root temporarily. I don't see why you should be root/admin forever cause its not needed for full functionality like stupid Windows does.

There is absolutely no need to install drivers on Linux, its all automatically configured and ready out of the box.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 15, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> things like how to install drivers, any way to run the windows applns in ubuntu? how to login as admin....cos I used the boot from cd version of ubuntu that came with digit long back....I couldn't login as admin....I finally lost interest and quit....


drivers(if opensource) come inbuilt & common app likes word prosserors, web browsers etc also come preinstalled

all ubuntu comes in new version every 6 months so there is a lot of changes since you tried it


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> things like how to install drivers, any way to run the windows applns in ubuntu? how to login as admin....cos I used the boot from cd version of ubuntu that came with digit long back....I couldn't login as admin....I finally lost interest and quit....



Dude,you need to move away from the idea that admin access is needed to use the system,
Unlike in windows where a guest account is crap,
The normal accounts in linux can do almost everything,
and u need to be root(aka admin in ur lingo ) to install s/w only.
And as for drivers u wudnt need to worry abt them as long as u have ATI/NVidia graphics in which case u wud need to install drivers.
Drivers for almost everything else is inbuilt.

Regards,
ray


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Dude,you need to move away from the idea that admin access is needed to use the system,
> Unlike in windows where a guest account is crap,
> The normal accounts in linux can do almost everything,
> and u need to be root(aka admin in ur lingo ) to install s/w only.
> ...


I am quite familiar with solaris...... to install a sw, it comes as gz or tar rite? then doing a makefile blah blah blah....
are they not reqd in ubuntu?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Not with a working internet connection. All you need to do is:

*sudo apt-get install software-name*


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

and....to install ubuntu should I make a separate partition? coz my laptop came with only one partition and I left it that way......


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> I am quite familiar with solaris...... to install a sw, it comes as gz or tar rite? then doing a makefile blah blah blah....
> are they not reqd in ubuntu?



As Qwerty said u cud install pre-built binaries from the ubuntu repositories.
However,if u are intrested in building ur apps,
u cud always download the source and build it.

But if u are into building apps urself,then ubuntu might not be the correct distro IMO.
Try for something based on gentoo/slackware.

And for ur partition query,
Yes u need 2 more partitions.
One for installing ubuntu and one for swap.

Regards,
ray


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Not with a working internet connection. All you need to do is:
> 
> *sudo apt-get install software-name*


see htis is what i was talking abt.....where do i find the commands? I know...I'll learn as times passes...but won't it be good if everything is like just outta the box?



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> As Qwerty said u cud install pre-built binaries from the ubuntu repositories.
> However,if u are intrested in building ur apps,
> u cud always download the source and build it.
> 
> ...


Just as i feared.... I know there used to be something called partition magic.....is there any way to create partitions on the fly? 
I mean can ubuntu installation make new partitions outta free space? if I remember right RHL or solaris installation had this feature.....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Um hello? There is GUI for almost every command available, I was just suggesting the most easy way. If you don't like CLI you might as well fire up Add/Remove Programs or Synaptic Package Manager from the menus and happily tick away and hit Install.

And please, just boot once and go upto the partitioning step and then ask questions like those. You seem way behind in time.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> see htis is what i was talking abt.....where do i find the commands? I know...I'll learn as times passes...but won't it be good if everything is like just outta the box?



You could skip the commands if u are un-comfortable with them.
There is a GUI in ubuntu through which u can select apps and install them.
But remember that the terminal is a very powerful tool and gives u full control over what u want to do.



> Just as i feared.... I know there used to be something called partition magic.....is there any way to create partitions on the fly?
> I mean can ubuntu installation make new partitions outta free space? if I remember right RHL or solaris installation had this feature.....


Ubuntu live cd comes with gParted partition manager.
its pretty user friendly and can create partitions.

Regards,
ray


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> seem way behind in time.


u r right....long time since i got in touch with the PC technologies.....  

Totally into Broadband commns now...u know..... speed at teras....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

Proving Einstein's theory right at those speeds huh?


----------



## sivarap (Nov 15, 2007)

.........Thanks everyone.....



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Proving Einstein's theory right at those speeds huh?


now ...why would I do that


----------



## Ron (Nov 28, 2007)

Guys...........
Newbie here........

I hv never used any OS in my life except Windows...........So Pls tell me Wht is this Ubuntu? For wht it is famous for........
How gud is this software and .....................


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

google is ur friend wiki is ur guide


----------



## din (Nov 28, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> I hv never used any OS in my life except Windows


Don't tell any others  You should always do experiments. Else there will not be any fun or freshness.


			
				Ron said:
			
		

> ...........So Pls tell me Wht is this Ubuntu? For wht it is famous for........


Ubuntu is a very polished, easy to use, simple, very good OS which is FREE


			
				Ron said:
			
		

> How gud is this software and .....................


Download / get a copy of latest Ubuntu, run it as live CD, play with it, experiment, and once you start loving it and when you get the feeling that you are going to become an addict (like me lol), install it in your PC. It is pretty easy and lot of resources in internet / here in this forum if you come across any problems.

Good luck, and welcome - join the Ubuntu Addicts club


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

@ron:I hope links given by praka in the following post will be helpful:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=672922&postcount=2


----------



## Ron (Nov 29, 2007)

thnks buddy!!!
wht r the requirement for this OS


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

nothing special just any hardware config.
whats your config, post it here


----------



## Ron (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry For Posting So late...........

* System Information*
------------------
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp.051019-1519)
         Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
       System Model: D845GVSR
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/26/03 15:01:32 Ver: 08.00.08
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
             Memory: 246MB RAM
          Page File: 297MB used, 308MB available
_
Hey Whta is Page File? How To increase Page File?_


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 14, 2007)

Read: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory

Oh n btw dude,This


> Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp.051019-1519)
> Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
> System Manufacturer: INTEL_


Isnt hardware info 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Ron (Dec 14, 2007)

Buddy...from where can i get my PC Hardware Info
IS this The hardware Info
See Attacment


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 14, 2007)

Well,Its your system,You should know 
Anyways,List these:

Processor,
MotherBoard,
RAM,
Graphic and Sound Cards(if any),
Any and all PCI cards,
Any and all external devices(including printers etc).

You can get this info from dxdiag or msinfo32.

Regards,
ray


----------



## praka123 (Dec 14, 2007)

^^^in linux?open a terminal and type: hwinfo or hardinfo.that will!


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 14, 2007)

@praka123,
He's new to linux,
He wants to know how to install ubuntu.

Regards,
ray


----------



## praka123 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ohhh!...K!


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 14, 2007)

make sure you use alternate install cd, the live install cd which is default one is not low ram systems


----------



## Ron (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey …..Buddy thnks

I was able to collect this much info: 
It’s ok or some more info is required………

System Manufacturer               INTEL_
System Model                           D845GVSR
System Type                           X86-based PC
Processor    x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~2800 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date    Intel Corp. VA84510A.86A.0023.P08.0309261501, 9/26/2003
SMBIOS Version    2.3
Hardware Abstraction Layer    Version = "5.1.2600.2562 (xpsp.040919-1030)"
Total Physical Memory    256.00 MB
Total Virtual Memory                2.00 GB
Page File Space                 605.65 MB
Ram                                         256 MB 

I/O Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7    PCI bus
I/O Port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7    Direct memory access controller

IRQ 16    Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
IRQ 16    Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 

IRQ 18    Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 
IRQ 18    Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem

Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF    PCI bus
Memory Address 0xA0000-0xBFFFF    Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> make sure you use alternate install cd, the live install cd which is default one is not low ram systems


??Hey .the one Digit is providing will work or?

==
And hey wht r the essential info which one should post while posting Hardware Configuration?And From where can i get thise info.......


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmm,Ubuntu 7.10 might be slow on your system.
If you have this month's digit with Ubuntu DVD,
You can install Ubuntu and use Xfce instead of Gnome.
(Both Xfce and Gnome are WindowManagers,which are responsible for displaying the GUI. Xfce uses less memory than Gnome so you should be fine.)

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 14, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Hmm,Ubuntu 7.10 might be slow on your system.
> If you have this month's digit with Ubuntu DVD,
> You can install Ubuntu and use Xfce instead of Gnome.
> (Both Xfce and Gnome are WindowManagers,which are responsible for displaying the GUI. Xfce uses less memory than Gnome so you should be fine.)
> ...


it will run as same speed as xp,  also it can be tweaked to run faster



			
				Ron said:
			
		

> ??Hey .the one Digit is providing will work or?
> 
> 
> > Install/live DVD
> ...


----------



## Ron (Dec 15, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> read this info



Hey I unable to see any images or information.........

=

And hey wht r the essential info which one should post while posting Hardware Configuration?
And From where can i get it.....I am not able to  understand *msinfo32 * ...........so is there nay other way


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 15, 2007)

> And hey wht r the essential info which one should post while posting Hardware Configuration?
> And From where can i get it.....I am not able to understand msinfo32 ...........so is there nay other way



When you quote your hardware configuration the items you want to list are :

Processor
Motherboard
Memory 
Hard Disks
Graphics Card
Sound

Further if you use any exquisite hardware like TV Tuner cards or Web cam's then that too. If you use a USB keyboard and Mouse you might want to mention that. At an extreme also mention what kind of Internet Connection you have before recommendations of installing any Linux distro. 

You can get most of the information you need by right clicking on My Computer and then going to Properties and also checking the Device manager (Please note I don't use Windows so my instructions might be a bit off course)

Further if you find that hard you can download Everest Free Edition and make a report of the items you have on your computer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ron (Dec 15, 2007)

thnks buddy


----------

